# Kidding Season



## SwtSthrnPrincess (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's a handful of our winter kid crop that started 1-18-2013!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow I think i count 20? Poor bullie looks like 'really? do I have to tolerate this'


----------



## SwtSthrnPrincess (Jan 29, 2013)

20 in the pic. We have 43 new babies! Love watching them play!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cuteness overload!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness that's great! What area are you in?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute is that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you have a crop of kids growing! Very cute!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

That's a lotta kids! Love the dog one.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Boy, they sure are cuties! Are they all next to their litter mates? It looks like they are all paired up! Nice looking kiddoes!


----------



## Centermile (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh My.
With that much cuteness, how do you ever get anything done.
I'd be playing with and/or watching them play all day long!

Kris


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Centermile said:


> Oh My.
> With that much cuteness, how do you ever get anything done.
> I'd be playing with and/or watching them play all day long!
> 
> Kris


Ya me too. I'd have to be out there loving everyone!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

ssooooo cute! Breeds??


----------



## SwtSthrnPrincess (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm brand new to the boards. Forgive me for the delay. We are in Dardanelle, AR. They are Kiko, Kiko/Boer babies. Our sire is a registered Kiko, MJI Maxius. Most are doeling!


----------

